# I need guidance for tests of private college



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

I would appreciate if any of you can help me out here especially with jmdc, umdc, liaqut national, baqai and bahria. I know the basic pattern as mentioned on their websites what I would like to know is how much to study and what to focus on or if the tests are easy or difficult. And in jmdc there is this maths and data interpretation part too so any tips for that.


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

Can anybody help me out with 
jinnah medical and dental college
United medical and dental college 
Bahria 
And national liaqut 
The test dates are almost here so if any of you can give me any information regarding the tests that would be great. Because I have heard that tests in private colleges are different than the ones conducted by government colleges.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

For bahria go through the past papers of NTS . Most of the questions are repeated from there ! Jinnah and united's test isnt difficult if your basic concepts are clear and by basic i legit mean basic! There questions are quite easy but united's interview might give you a tough time ! Liaquat national accepts the DoW's test for 37.5% and their own test carries only 6% and its very easy just few basic maths questions and GK and english ! Good luck :thumbsup: btw what was your percentage in fsc?


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you
How is United's interview difficult ? Have you appeared? What kind of questions are asked? 
What about the data interpretation and elementary mathematics part of jinnah 
I got 71% overall and 68% in science (is it too low for private medical colleges?)


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Um no I haven't appeared in united's interview but I have got few friends over there and they told me this ! Basically united's interview is for 6.5% or 12 they take students depending on the test and interviews combine. There are short short 5 sessions of interview each for 5-10 mins ! I have appeared in jinnah's test last year and as far as I remember te test was very easy like very easy but i didnt go for jinnah coz of some other issues! Your percentage is kinda ok but you need to give your best in the test ! You can get into bumdc as well only if you score atleast 140/200 and jinnah and united should be easy targets for you ! Have you joined an academy?


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes I have joined an academy. I am trying to prepare for mcat. I hope I get admission some where. 
So I can get in jinnah and United with these marks ?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Which academy? Yes only if you do good in test ! Jmdc is always easy pnly if some people doesn't snatch your seat with donations  or else you can easily get into it! And for umdc it depends on interview! Test is easy but interview isnt ! Bumdc , you have to do hard work! But you will ace it don't worry


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

Anees Hussain and thanks a lot for ur help.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Anees hussain is like one of the best institutions I went there last year! They will give you a book of past papers of NtS amd that will help you alot for bumdc! Just solve those past papers before going for bumdc


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

I will make sure to go through that. Which college are u in ? Any other private colleges that I should apply to?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Um I am not in any uni atm coz there were some issues in shifitng to pak last year so, I'll be appearing in mcats once again  i think if you can solve the past papers easily Bumdc's test is going to be easy for you and mcats for rest of the private unis will be a piece of cake ( I am not sure but I have got a lil idea from last year coz tests for private unis are very easy when compared to govt) ! Good luck


----------

